
Leaked Documents Reveal Facebook's Global War on Data Privacy Laws - Ibethewalrus
https://m.slashdot.org/story/352792
======
greenyoda
Earlier discussion of the original source (the Guardian article):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19289381](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19289381)

------
RileyJames
Kinda off topic, but wow, that comment section. It’s easy to forget what
Internet comment sections are like when you only read them on HN.

~~~
jsiepkes
Well since we are actually talking about the comment section of slashdot
that's quite ironic... I don't know how old you are but Slashdot was somewhat
the HN of the late 90's and 00's. Take a look at how the comment section
looked in those days:
[https://web.archive.org/web/19990508185444/http://slashdot.o...](https://web.archive.org/web/19990508185444/http://slashdot.org/articles/99/04/23/1358220.shtml)
.

~~~
HenryBemis
"So Buddha walks into a pizza parlor and says: "Hey, make me one with
everything."

I don't know what/when this happened to Slashdot, I remember that most of my
life I have been avoiding the comments sections of almost every website, and
then I met HN :) and life changed. This is perhaps the best self-curated forum
and I believe that the main reason is that we all "got better things to do
with our time", and we are coming here to exchange opinions and views with
similarly productive people. Maybe this is it, most of us are productive and
respectful of our AND other people's time and attention.

~~~
whamlastxmas
Part of it is also that HN is a bit of an echo chamber and unpopular opinions
get cast aside very consistently

~~~
quoyz
Yep. You say something that is not in the mainstream, and your comment gets
flagged, and your account gets banned for being "incendiary".

~~~
HenryBemis
I disagree with that, I have had expressed 'extreme' opinions in this forum
but I kept it civil, positive, and all I got hit with was to lose some 'karma
points', and even the comments 'slapping me' were positive and I learned from
the dialogue.

I am not perfect, but who is?

I believe in this forum we value open mindness and a fair dialogue. I don't
like agreeing with everyone on everything, that would make a very boring and
unproductive forum.

~~~
quoyz
Define "extreme". Try expressing ideas that are anti-egalitarian or anti-
democratic and see how far you can go.

~~~
b_tterc_p
Lots of people are anti democratic. Democracy is pretty bad. Look at the state
of the world. But there’s a difference between being anti-democratic and
pushing a clearly even worse government design as if it has observably more
merit.

------
renholder
Doing the nerd's work. <3

